# Peak 50% off sale on sample packs



## pgnlady (Sep 17, 2011)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!  How could they do this to me??  I don't need anymore FO's, but how can you pass it up??  It's usually only 40% off and they limit it to 2, but this time it's 50% and limited to 3.  Guess I've gotta do it >


----------



## Bama (Sep 17, 2011)

How can you tell they are having a sale on their site. I couldn't tell. I looked I thought everywhere. I clicked on their FO sample pack and it said 19.95.  Just wondering if I am missing something.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2011)

It's in their email.



> Online Promo Code:
> FRAGRANCEFEVER
> 
> Offer ends Thursday September 22, 2011. Not valid on prior orders. Only one promotion code per customer. Enter the promotion code in the box titled "Add a Promotional Code" at the bottom of your cart at checkout, and then click the gray arrow button next to the box to apply the discount.



I should resist but this is too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 17, 2011)

Sad, they don't ship USPS and shipping to Canada by UPS (which I can't get delivered) for one sampler pack is $35  

...wonder if they'd stay good in storage for up to a year. Sigh.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm gonna risk it. Google says FOs should be good for a year and up to 3 or even 5 or more years. They'll be stored in a cool storage unit in the dark the whole time. Thanks for the code Hazel, I deleted my email thinking I shouldn't bother.

I'm getting (with the idea I'll be getting them next summer with lots of time to make holiday soaps, plus others I'm interested in and a few I know I like):

#1 Blackberry Sage
#2 Almond Pastries
#3 Black Raspberry Vanilla
#4 Cedar Fragrance
#5 Clean Cotton
#6 Cucumber Melon
#7 Eucalyptus Leaf
#8 Genuine Leather
#9 Fruit Slices
#10 Home for the Holidays

#1 Mountain Pine
#2 Mountain Lake
#3 Ocean
#4 Pumpkin Soufflé
#5 Spruceberry
#6 Spruce Christmas Tree
#7 Winter Wonderland
#8 Sweet Pumpkin Spice
#9 Cinnamon & Balsam
#10 Fresh Baked Pie Crust

#1 Bayberry Fragrance
#2 Black Canyon
#3 Georgia Peach
#4 Ginger Peach
#5 Honeydew Melon
#6 Mediterranean Fig
#7 Hollyberry & Ivy
#8 Amish Harvest
#9 Apple Jack & Peel
#10 Paris Twilight

What'd everyone else get?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 18, 2011)

Im SOOOOOOOOOO excited, I need holiday fos, just in time. Ive been buying from them for 3 years, never seen a 50% off!


----------



## pgnlady (Sep 18, 2011)

I know, that's why I couldn't pass it up.  I got a mix of one's I know I like and a lot of new one's too.  Can't wait to check them all out.  

The new one's I'm trying are Birthday Cake, Breakfast at Tiffanies, Buttermint Candies, Carmel Apple, Cedar, Cinnamon Buns, Clean Cotton, Downy Fresh, Fireside, Fresh Linen, Georgia Peach, Ginger Passion, Green Tea, Hyacinth, Juicy Pineapple, Key Lime, Orange Blossom, Patchouli Patchouli, Purely Peppermint, Sugar Cookie, Vanilla Mint, Vanilla Passion, and Watermelon.  

Some of the scents I already have from other suppliers but I want to check out Peak's version such as BDay Cake, Fresh Linen, Juicy Pineapple, Patchouli, Peppermint, and Watermelon.  And with a sale this good why not??


----------



## judymoody (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy, the AJ&P and BRV are very good, plenty strong, and they stick.  Both are well behaved.  The AJ&P discolors to light brown.

Cuke is more melon than cuke; sweet but not overly so.

Georgia Peach faded for me but was nice while it lasted.  Maybe if you avoid gel or go to .7 - 1 oz PPO it might do better.

Enjoy!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 18, 2011)

I didnt like ginger passion, make sure to use 1ozpp, van passion and breakfast at tiff do dis quite a lot.
 I tried some new ones also, but had to get : sweet pea, black canyon(very good mens scent), coc lime verbena, some holiday scents, amish harvist is very nice( will rename it harvist)
 I ordered 3 packs for 42! what a crazy deal, and I love that you can order as many of the same scent.
Happy soaping.

ps theres a nice spreadsheet on all of us that have tried peaks fos

FYI: did you know that cin buns is not skin safe? I saw someone had ordered that one.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 19, 2011)

I put in an order for these:

Coconut Milk
Mulberry
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Sugar Plum Berries
Bayberry
Mandarin Plum
Spruceberry
Winter Wonderland
Spiced Cranberry
Wildberry Musk

IrishLass


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I put in an order for these:
> 
> Coconut Milk
> Mulberry
> ...



The coconut milk is my favorite coconut FO of the 6 or 8 I've tried.  It's not super-strong (go .8-1 oz PPO) and it does an initial weird morph.  But then it passes.  I have bars that are 8 months old and the scent level is about the same as it was a month out.  It's a nice light coconut scent.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 19, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> The coconut milk is my favorite coconut FO of the 6 or 8 I've tried.  It's not super-strong (go .8-1 oz PPO) and it does an initial weird morph.  But then it passes.  I have bars that are 8 months old and the scent level is about the same as it was a month out.  It's a nice light coconut scent.



I used Coconut Milk FO in my salt bar... it morphed into a burnt plastic stench... it's slowly fading but there's no coconut scent left. However, this batch gelled extremely hot. I can't help but wonder if I tried it again and prevented gel if it would help the final scent.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 19, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I put in an order for these:
> Black Raspberry Vanilla
> Winter Wonderland
> IrishLass



LOVE these. BRV is pretty light but still yummy. Winter Wonderland is not a scent I usually like, but I pulled a bar out a week early to use it at the sink, I like it so much.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 19, 2011)

mulberry is very nice, 
oh and I cant stand the green tea.  dont ever buy mary jane! its the worst smell ive ever smelled  .


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 19, 2011)

AmyW & pgnlady- Cedar is a very subtle FO, but I like to use it to blend.  I think it will be very useful.  I've used it in soap & candles.

IrishLass- Spiced Cranberry is very nice soaped.  It behaved well, no discoloration.  Plenty of time for swirls.  I soaped light at 0.5oz/ppo, would go up to 1oz/ppo next time.  It has faded slightly at 1 month, but it's still really nice (more cranberry, less spice).

I'm going to order: Amish Harvest, Asian Sandalwood, Bayberry, Birthday Cake, Blueberry Muffin (?),Brown Sugar & Fig, Cinnamon & Balsam, Cornucopia(?), Cranberry Apple Marmalade, French Vanilla, Gingerbread, Love Spell, Mountain Lake, Mountain Pine, Mango Peach Salsa, Ocean, Patchouli Patchouli, Sugar Plum Berries, Sugar Cookie, Sweet Pumpkin Spice, Tall Grass, Tuscan Nights & Winter Wonderland (all new to me).  I'm ordering a few that I already have like Pink Sugar, Spiced Cranberry & Blackberry Sage.  I keep trying to talk myself out of it, but I'm not winning.   

Has anyone tried the Sugar Plum Berries?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 19, 2011)

good choices. look at our past post on cran marm, it riced on a few of us, im going to hp it next time. also had issues w mango salsa.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2011)

Kerrie -

Have you used Sugar Cookie before? If not, it discolors to a very dark brown but the lather is white. I'm fairly sure I used .7 oz ppo. It does smell like cookies. It's a nice scent.

eta: I also didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> AmyW & pgnlady- Cedar is a very subtle FO, but I like to use it to blend.  I think it will be very useful.  I've used it in soap & candles.


Thanks!



> Blueberry Muffin (*I made whipped soap with this - it's PERFECT OOB, but turned into a horrible sickly sweet yuck*)
> Cranberry Apple Marmalade* (LOVE) - but it'll rice on ya!*
> Mountain Lake* (LOVE)*
> Sweet Pumpkin Spice *(LOVE)*
> Winter Wonderland* (LOVE)*


----------



## honor435 (Sep 20, 2011)

*peak wild honey*

who has used wild mt honey in  cp? did it acc really bad? I could barely get into m old!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 20, 2011)

I CP'd Wild Mountain Honey and it practically seized on me.  Not crazy about the scent either, so I won't try that one again.  Still, I've loved most of the FOs I've gotten from Peak.  Just not that one.


----------



## kaelily (Sep 20, 2011)

yes, the first time I used Wild Mtn. Honey it seized up on me in an instant.  I was experimenting with coconut milk too using the split method.  Tried it again...soaped cooler, skipped the coconut milk and it turned out fine.  

I did not have any problems using Cran. Apple Marmalade (CP).  

Ok, I wasn't planning on ordering any FOs from Peak, but couldn't pass up the sale!    I got:

apple blossom
black canyon
blackberry sage
coconut lime verbena
macintosh apple
orange blossom
sage and lemongrass
twilight woods (ordered before and like this one a lot)
wild berry musk
cranberry citrus


----------



## Shar (Sep 20, 2011)

I just placed an order today with Peak. First time ordering from them, but such a good sale it's too hard for me to pass up  Hoping these all will do well for me in cp soap..Here's what I got:

Wild Mountain Honey

Coconut Milk- Hope this one will smell nice after the cure, haven't found a
                    good coconut fragrance that I like in cp yet

Warm Vanilla Sugar

Georgia Peach- Hope this one's true peach scent in soap after cure, haven't found one yet, that I'm very happy with

Black Canyon- Read good reviews on this one for a nice men's fragrance


----------



## honor435 (Sep 29, 2011)

char, read post above about wild mt honey issues, also, black canyon discolors alot, so dont even bother trying to color it.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 29, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> also, black canyon discolors alot, so dont even bother trying to color it.



You could always color it with activated charcoal to make a black soap that would go along with its name. 

IrishLass


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hazel, thanks for the info about Sugar Cookie.  It smells great OOB.  Its nice to know the lather stays white.  I was really turned off by the yellow/brown bubbles with Pink Sugar.    

I have all these samples (about 60-70) and I keep smelling thinking candle or soap?  I think I may just do the cranberry marmalade in a candle.  I posted a separate topic on the Wild Mtn Honey.  Loved it!!!!  The entire downstairs smells so nice.  I was going to add a touch of Peak's Orange Blossom to the Wild Mtn Honey, but they smelled very similar OOB, so I just used straight Wild Mtn Honey.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 1, 2011)

I just soaped the cranberry apple marmalade and had no issues.  It smells really nice for fall.

Also did hot cocoa, chocolate fudge brownie, blackberry sage, cranberry citrus and the spiced cranberry.  The cranberry apple marmalade was my fave of the three cranberries.

p.s.  I did individual sample bars, not entire batches - regrettably I haven't been on a soaping frenzy - I'm trying to narrow down what to do for fall/holiday gift giving.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2011)

I just realized I didn't post what I had ordered.

Apple Blossom 
Apple Jack & Peel 
Bayberry (for soy melts)
Birthday Cake (OOB - yum...but I bet it's going to discolor)
Black Raspberry Vanilla (for niece who loves raspberry scents)
Black Canyon
Brown Sugar & Fig
Cedar Fragrance
Cranberry Citrus
Cucumber Melon (a sister's request - I was surprised how nice it smells OOB)

Gardenia
Heather
Hyacinth
Juniper Breeze
Key Lime
Lavender
Lilac
Magnolia
Nag Champa (not sure yet - soap, incense or melts?)
Pink Sugar (I decided to try since so many people raved about it)

Purely Peppermint
Rose Bouquet
Sage & Lemongrass (I love lemongrass and it smells super strong OOB)
Spruce Christmas Tree (kicking myself now I didn't get Spruceberry)
Stargazer Lily (OOB - nice)
Sugar Plum Berries
Sweet Pea 
Vanilla Hazelnut (OOB...yummy but I may use in melts)
White Lily & Amber
White Tea & Ginger

Freebie: Banana Nut Bread

The irony about receiving all these scents is my sister just asked me for a batch of unscented.   So I'm going to have to be very organized if I want to make a scented batch this weekend.


----------

